# how many lbs



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i'm thinking about switching from gravel to sand....i'm told that i should put 10lbs of sand to 10lbs of water







that would make 30lbs of sand in my tank...

so my ? is--how many lbs can fish tanks hold be4 it's too much?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

1lb for a gallon is the general rule


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

your tank only holds 30 pounds of water... u have 4 gal tank. and you wanna but a 30 pounds of sand in it. hmmm something seems wrong


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

4g tank? where the hell did u get that from. he has a 30g tank


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

The original post says 30lbs of water. He definitely means gallons, but he didnt post it like that. That is why there is confusion. 1lb of sand per gallon of water. Your tank will hold it fine.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i imagined he meant 30 gal just because 30 lbs would be like what 3.8 gallons or something.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> so my ? is--how many lbs can fish tanks hold be4 it's too much?


i have a 30 gallon tank..1lb of sand for every gallon of water is 30lbs..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You can get away wit 20 pounds of sand for your 30 gallon.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i have like 20lbs now and you cant see it above the tank trim really. 30-35lbs would be nice


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> so my ? is--how many lbs can fish tanks hold be4 it's too much?


to put it in other words.....how many lbs can fish tanks hold be4 they brake/burst


----------

